# Completed Mercedes Benz SL63 AMG



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

What a great kit by Aoshima. My only harangue is the chassis and body mating. The front just doesn't seem to want to stay together. Other than that this kit was engineered very well and I really liked the way some assemblies when together. Especially the head and tail light areas. 

Aoshima Mercedes Benz SL63 AMG
Scalefinishes Mercedes 799 Diamond White
Aoshima 20" Leon Hardiritt Bugel wheels
Interior is carbon fiber on console and door panels with Tamiya Dull Red and Testors Navy Aggressor gray interior.

Couple pics of the final product. Will get outdoor shots later when it warms up. Then we can see the beautiful pearl pop!














































More MBSL63 AMG here.
Chris


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I now will share some outdoor shots I took of the car:
Check out that drop on the front suspension now! YAY! I was able to find my problem with the chassis and tab. Now snapped in place the suspension sits just right.



























IF you click my initial link you'll note I have taken 22 more photo's of the car outside. 

Mercedes Benz SL63 AMG 

Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That Mercedez looks really, really sharp, Chris.
Those outdoor shots really make the Pearl snap & pop.
one great looking model right there!


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

sweet car Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys. It really is a super nice kit. It went well above my expectations. Aoshima did a great job engineering it. Couple of small foibles with it as with any kit, but they can certainly be fixed with ease.
I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another kit. Hoping they come out with a black edition.
Chris


----------

